# bacon butter steak



## jamesngalveston (Sep 18, 2013)

I do not believe in bacon bits....If i am having steak, (rib eye), i always have a big real baked potato...(not nuked)....
I cook 2 peices of bacon per potato, and when done I remove the bacon and add one whole stick of real butter, simmer until its melted.
I coat one side of the steak with the butter, and grill at about 800 degrees for about 2 1/2 minutes, flip and coat the other side until done.
I remove to a platter and pour all the bacon butter on the steak , let it rest for about 15 minutes and serve.
Is excellent with my black berry port...


----------



## cimbaliw (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds fantastic James. You've just rendered the black bean tacos we had for dinner superfluous.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 18, 2013)

I love black bean tacos...tacos are so easy to make...and excellent to eat.


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 18, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> bacon butter steak



I was hoping this wasn't you latest batch of wine.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 18, 2013)

lol, no kidding...but would have to be better then beet are turnip, are radishes...lol


----------



## LoneStarLori (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds like a heart attack on a plate. But, one worth dying for.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 19, 2013)

James, 

Only a Texan could come up with such a perfect way to do a steak! I HAVE to try it...

How thick was the steak?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 19, 2013)

about 1 1 /2, thick...i buy the whole rib eyes and cut my own steaks out of it, and leave some as a rib eye roast..for slow roasting later.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2013)

In a similar vein...... LOL

We just had family leave last week. I went to the store and had them cut bone in rib eyes special for me, 1.5". Salt and pepper. Room temp before the grill. Seared them on high 450 for 4 min a side. 

The "to die for" topping was an herbed butter I made. 1 stick Irish butter, chopped rosemary, chives, sage, thyme, garlic. All fresh from the garden. Little S&P to taste and then add a nice dolop on top when you plate. 

Man o man, that steak was "to die for". I am a firm believer in grill in fast at high temp for a steak and take it off before it has a chance to know what hit it. It always turns out melt in your mouth tender with a perfect char that complements just about anything.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 19, 2013)

I am sorry but I think it is high time that we ban Mike from posting on this thread! I gain 5 pounds just reading his posting.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 19, 2013)

I am a firm believer in grill in fast at high temp for a steak and take it off before it has a chance to know what hit it. It always turns out melt in your mouth tender with a perfect char that complements just about anything

could not agree with you more.....good to see someone knows how to cook a steak...

I had the privilege of meeting
Peter Lugers daughter in Brooklyn. And had a tour of the place.
They showed me how to grill on a 800 degree grill...and I got to eat the steak...lol


----------

